# Os X Dhcp



## jerrycase (Oct 26, 2001)

Does anyone now how to make OS X DHCP server only give out leases to a list of specified MAC Addresses?  I haven't been able to find any documentation in the OS X Server Admin book, Apple's support site, or even there tech suppport can't answer this question.  

I need to be able to do this in order to limit access to our network and make it more secure.  Any ideas would be greatly apprecitated.

Jerry


----------



## ksv (Oct 26, 2001)

I can't even get the DHCP function to work...


----------

